# Costa's....400 vs 580



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it worth the extra $$ for the 580? What is the difference between the two? Tried talking to someone at a local sporting goods store, but they didn't seem to know.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Its not even close, I will never buy another pair of 400's. Spend the extra money on the 580's. The difference on the water is unreal. Alot crisper and more clear.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

I sell Costaa. I tell people the difference between a 400 and a 580 lens is like looking at an old black & white TV as opposed to looking at a new HiDef TV


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

buy 580's


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

580's are definatly worth the extra


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Hands down the 580's


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

they both are designed to crack when dropped on a hard surface...so be really carefull. I have a pair that are delaminating around both lensesand i wonder if the so called lifetime warranty will will cover it...if you crak a lense ..forget about it..they'll make ya pay another 85 buckss for a brand new pair..my 02 cents...serioulsy thinking in switiching to another brand very soon.


----------



## Kill Shot (Jun 17, 2009)

580's for sure. As far the warranty goes, I stepped on a pair on a Sunday afternoon and broke 1 lense. i called Costa first thing in the morning and told them I was going to Key West on Thursday and they told me that if I would overnight them they repair them anfd over night the back. I received my glasses back on Wednesday with no charge except the overnight cost oneway. They paid the other way. You won't find that service anywhere.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Fishermon (7/5/2009)*they both are designed to crack when dropped on a hard surface...so be really carefull. I have a pair that are delaminating around both lensesand i wonder if the so called lifetime warranty will will cover it...if you crak a lense ..forget about it..they'll make ya pay another 85 buckss for a brand new pair..my 02 cents...serioulsy thinking in switiching to another brand very soon.


let me ask you this if i may, i have a pair of brines and they have been through the works the past few years. they have paint on them and the costa symbols are missing out of both sides but i do take care of my lenses and they are not scratched near as bad as they should be. the thing is that the lense is both delaminating bad but i did not know that it was under warranty. would they still warranty it, even though the way the other looks?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fishermon (7/5/2009)*they both are designed to crack when dropped on a hard surface...so be really carefull. I have a pair that are delaminating around both lensesand i wonder if the so called lifetime warranty will will cover it...if you crak a lense ..forget about it..they'll make ya pay another 85 buckss for a brand new pair..my 02 cents...serioulsy thinking in switiching to another brand very soon.


Of course they make you pay for a new lense if you drop and crack it....the warranty says "Maunfactor defects" not we will replace them no matter what you do to them...if the lens is delaminating they will fix it but not if you throw them on the deck


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

The 580's are great but they do seem to have one flaw. The lens' on my fathoms had stress cracks around them near the frames (after 7 months) so I sent them back to Coasta to have them fixed and now they are doing it again. I've had a pair fathom 400's for years and never had any of these problems.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

The 580 lenses are to cut down on the yellow light,Allowing the eye to see more Red,blue,green The yellow light near 580 nanometers is Particularty difficult for the eye to process,they offer sharper contrast, better definition ,But I still see fine with my 400 lenses guess it is just a personal thing just like Hooks!! just my 2 cents worth!!!


----------



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

580's without a doubt.


----------

